# tablet dino 762 hard reset w/ power button and reset button not working



## ptgirlpt (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi! I have a tablet Dino 762 , and it's stuck at the android logo , i've tried pressing the reset button and the power button and holding it to do a hard reset but it doesn't work . DOes anyone know of anything else i can do to try and solve the problem ? thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Reset and power aren't the way to reset it.


> press and hold the volume up +volume down +power button. Wait till you see and android logo and release the keys.
> 
> Press the volume keys to navigate through recovery mode. Then press the power key to make the selection. Once you cick on it then it will show you an android logo with a red triangle. You should also see android system recovery screen
> 
> Use your volume keys to select wipe data facory reset, then select yes delete all user data. Then your device will boot or if not, press reboot system now.


----------



## ptgirlpt (Mar 14, 2015)

thank you for your reply. but my tablet doesn't have volume buttons . it only has the power button


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Most of the pages discussing this tablet are in a foreign language and I can not even find anywhere to download a manual, sorry.


----------

